# Canned Food



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

All of a sudden Abbey and Ava are not eating their dinners. The boys still gulp theirs down (???)

They are eating Merrick's Smothered Comfort. And I have a case and a half left!!!!

I used to get them Turducken and Grammy's pot pie, but they seem to becoming more gravy than food anymore. 

Actually, even the chicken in the Smothered Comfort is shrinking :bysmilie: 


So what else is yummy, healthy and doesn't promote tear stains?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Join the club.......I have a case of NB fresh fish and sweet potatoes that really, I cannot stand the smell of it and CeeCee turns her nose up at it. I should have my husband take it to the Pastor's Pantry to donate. It smells like smelly cat food......UCK!!! I gave a can of it to a neighbor to try, she has a Jack Russell and he even turned his nose up at it......I know you feel the same way Pat, if only we had the money that we have thrown away on dog food!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat do you feed dry food along with the wet food? If so, why not get the wet food that matches the dry.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 1 2009, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783606


> All of a sudden Abbey and Ava are not eating their dinners. The boys still gulp theirs down (???)
> 
> They are eating Merrick's Smothered Comfort. And I have a case and a half left!!!!
> 
> ...


Pat you may have already tried this ... but ..... my suggestion is .. "eat what you are given, or starve". I know Ava is still young, and does need her meals ... but it really does work!! Food down for 10 - 15 minutes, if not eaten, then it goes away ..... I was REALLY reluctant to try this, but I only had to do it 2 or 3 times before Dakota finally 'got it' and realised she needs to eat when the going is good!!

And just btw ... "TURDucken sounds revolting!! LOL


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have fed Nikki many canned foods before home cooking. The ones I keep on hand in case I can't cook are: Evanger's Organic Turkey and Potato, Party Animal Organic Chicken and Artichokes, and Spot's Stew Wholesome Chicken. 

The Spot's Stew has pasta in it, the other two have no grains and aren't very high in protein like Evo.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I just switched from Merrick to Evanger for Roxy and she loves it! I use the Classic and Super Premium lines of Evanger. I also use EVO, but you may not want the high protein.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 31 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783611


> Join the club.......I have a case of NB fresh fish and sweet potatoes that really, I cannot stand the smell of it and CeeCee turns her nose up at it. I should have my husband take it to the Pastor's Pantry to donate. It smells like smelly cat food......UCK!!! I gave a can of it to a neighbor to try, she has a Jack Russell and he even turned his nose up at it......I know you feel the same way Pat, if only we had the money that we have thrown away on dog food!!!![/B]


Don't you know it! I have junky dog food that Ava was on when I brought her home - guess I'll take it to the shelter, I just have to find out if they take opened bags. And the canned food....I don't know, it's so expensive I think they'll just have to eat it until it's gone.  

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 31 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783613


> Pat do you feed dry food along with the wet food? If so, why not get the wet food that matches the dry.[/B]


I feed them NB Potato and Duck - hummmmm does NB make a canned food? I'll have to check.
I always liked the Merrick because they just "look" so yummy. But if they're not going to eat it, the heck with it! LOL.

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ May 31 2009, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783614


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 1 2009, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783606





> All of a sudden Abbey and Ava are not eating their dinners. The boys still gulp theirs down (???)
> 
> They are eating Merrick's Smothered Comfort. And I have a case and a half left!!!!
> 
> ...


Pat you may have already tried this ... but ..... my suggestion is .. "eat what you are given, or starve". I know Ava is still young, and does need her meals ... but it really does work!! Food down for 10 - 15 minutes, if not eaten, then it goes away ..... I was REALLY reluctant to try this, but I only had to do it 2 or 3 times before Dakota finally 'got it' and realised she needs to eat when the going is good!!

And just btw ... "TURDucken sounds revolting!! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I do take Abbey's food up right away, or it gets eaten by my piggy boys - and believe me, they don't need an extra calorie!!! :w00t: Ava gets a small amount, so when she's done, Tink or Arch usually go clean up after her. 

And Turducken was our favorite for a long time, it's turkey, chicken and duck along with carrots, peas, and all good stuff. It's just more gravy than food anymore.  

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 31 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783625


> I have fed Nikki many canned foods before home cooking. The ones I keep on hand in case I can't cook are: Evanger's Organic Turkey and Potato, Party Animal Organic Chicken and Artichokes, and Spot's Stew Wholesome Chicken.
> 
> The Spot's Stew has pasta in it, the other two have no grains and aren't very high in protein like Evo.[/B]


hummmm, sounds interesting. I'll look into them. Thanks! 

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 31 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783670


> I just switched from Merrick to Evanger for Roxy and she loves it! I use the Classic and Super Premium lines of Evanger. I also use EVO, but you may not want the high protein.[/B]


I'll check into that too. And you're right, I don't want too high protein. Guess it's back to the feed store for us.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat, yes NB does make canned food. I have bought a can or two back when I changed Sassy's food to try to entice her to eat.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Pat,

Aren't you able to take unopened cans back to the store? I might be spoiled, I have always been able to return food they didn't like and try something else. 

Leslie


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter turned up his nose too much at wet food and we were throwing away so much money so we switched to dry exclusively and we haven't had any problems. Plus, it has helped to keep his teeth in really good shape - whatever tarter was on them when we got him is now gone (with minimal brushing!).


----------

